# Artic Cat questions



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

I know of few of you have Artic Cat atv's on here. I have a 2006 650, that sometimes will jump out of gear (automatic transmission). Sometimes it will also make a grinding sound when trying to put it into gear and won't go into gear. 
I was thinking the lever might need adjustment?
Have any of you experienced anything like that.

Rich


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

mcanes1 said:


> I know of few of you have Artic Cat atv's on here. I have a 2006 650, that sometimes will jump out of gear (automatic transmission). Sometimes it will also make a grinding sound when trying to put it into gear and won't go into gear.
> I was thinking the lever might need adjustment?
> Have any of you experienced anything like that.
> 
> Rich


I have an 04' auto and never had a single problem. I am sorry to read about your troubles. Please post if/when you diagnose the problem. I am intrigued.


----------



## catman04 (Jan 20, 2009)

If you don't get an answer here,post your question on ArcticChat.com, they have a lot of knowledgeable arctic cat people over there!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

mcanes1 said:


> I know of few of you have Artic Cat atv's on here. I have a 2006 650, that sometimes will jump out of gear (automatic transmission). Sometimes it will also make a grinding sound when trying to put it into gear and won't go into gear.
> I was thinking the lever might need adjustment?
> Have any of you experienced anything like that.
> 
> Rich


I have an 05' 400,,, does the same thing,, not wanting to go into gear. Have to kinda shake and nudge the gear to make it go in.


----------



## lostyooper (Jan 31, 2005)

I have a 2006 that does the same thing and also eats batteries. i am on my 3 rd one now. makes me wonder if the charging system arctic cat has is kinda iffy. 


lostyooper


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

catman04 said:


> If you don't get an answer here,post your question on ArcticChat.com, they have a lot of knowledgeable arctic cat people over there!


I forgot about that website. Thanks for the reminder. I'll also post a thread on the atvquadsquad.com.

I'm on my 3rd battery on my 06'. My original battery lasted a year. I put a new one in, but I think I over charged and ruined it. The last time I put a new one in, and I bought a trickle charger for it. So far so good, "knock on wood". 
My buddy has a 07', he doesn't have a problem with batteries or shifting.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

mcanes1 said:


> I forgot about that website. Thanks for the reminder. I'll also post a thread on the atvquadsquad.com.
> 
> I'm on my 3rd battery on my 06'. My original battery lasted a year. I put a new one in, but I think I over charged and ruined it. The last time I put a new one in, and I bought a trickle charger for it. So far so good, "knock on wood".
> My buddy has a 07', he doesn't have a problem with batteries or shifting.


Battery Tender Jr.,,,,,,, best $17 bucks I've ever spent...


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)




----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

Mine clicks when shifting if the rpms are to high at the idle. Shouldnt be higher than 1500. You can adjust the idle on mine pretty easy, it is a knob on a covered wire by the carb. I have to play with the rpms to get her to run right when it is cold. Would have rather had a choke like my fil polaris does.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Here's what a lot of guys were saying. I'm glad I joined that site. Lots of good info. there.

"Sounds like you just need to adjust the shift linkage that goes from the shifter to the tranny".


----------

